# Keeping scent in blind



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Scent might not be as important for you youngsters who hang from trees, but at 81 I hunt from my blind. At 81 I also can't sit in blind for hours without some sort of relief jug. I use an empty plastic milk jug, but I'm sure it doesn't keep the odor of urine from reaching the deer. I wonder if there is something to add to the urine to keep the scent from heading out of the blind.

And then there is the fact I'd like to sip some coffee and have a snack in the blind, but that scent would also leak out. I've even eaten dehydrated apples since I thought any scent would be less repulsive to deer. Maybe I'm just trying too hard to find an easy way for an old fart to hunt. lol!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Star1pup,
For years I used a climber. No sooner would I get up and settled in my stand and I would have to go. I would sit there until I thought I would bust. I'd finally climb back down, go 100yds or so away from my stand, do my thing then back up in the tree. Do you know how many times I would be sitting up in my tree and watched deer come out right where I went to browse around...many. Then I got to reading on the subject and found out that there's just as many seasoned hunters that don't feel the odor of urine messes with deer like once was thought. Started going right out of my stand and killed deer just the same.
So if ya gotta go...let it fly.
https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2010/8/24/debunking-six-deer-hunting-myths/

Sorry, can't help ya on the coffee and truffles.
But I'd sip my coffee out of a container that you can close the lid.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel that if you hunt with just the front window open just enough to shoot out of much of your scent is contained. I agree a cup with a lid is a good idea for the coffee.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I would suggest 2 or 3 blinds and hunt them with a good wind to keep your scent where you want it. You can do things to help lessen your scent but "Scent Free" is a myth. Keep in mind am & pm thermals too. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Your 81 do what you been doing and have fun....Ruch


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive read up a lot on blind hunting because in my one really good area's I have to hunt it a low thicket and a deer stand isnt possible. One thing I read that a seasoned blind hunter put is that every single one of his blinds he cuts a hole out of the top of the blind and puts in a pipe "like a chimney" out of the back corner and braces it and such and puts something over the top to now allow bugs and such coming in but makes it 3-4' tall minimum which exits most scent out of the pipe and up above the deers head. I realllllly want to put in an elevated blind this year in this spot but been swamped with fishing tournaments that finally end in october so maybe once they are done I'll get in there and do so. Goodluck this season guys and maybe this trick will help with ur wizzing and coffee drinkin lol!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Humans have been killing deer for thousands of years before scent control was ever heard of. Play the wind and go hunt. I pee in bottles, can's, bags, on the ground, on the tree, you name it. I don't worry about it too much. I usually pee in a quart nalgene bottle until I fill it up, then I have to get creative. I create a lot of pee on an all day hunt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Never worried about whether I was in a tree stand or sitting against a tree trunk. Shot plenty of deer through the years. Worry more about sitting still and making sure you do not create a silhouette in the blind by sitting too close to the window.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay, guys. Less coffee equals less pee.  Maybe after 8 decades I'll finally get smart.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've shot plenty using the cover scent of Marlboro.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

keep peeing in a plastic jug and use a scent smoker deer are easy killing out of a ground blind !


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not a big subscriber of human scent scaring off deer in areas where they overlap frequently. I have even made successful deer scrapes with my urine in the scrape.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have peed out of my stand and shot deer minutes later. Human urine doesn't bother deer


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm the guy that pees by your stand so the deer come my way lol lol lol lol I dig a hole with the heel of boot pee then bury it lol.....Rich


----------

